# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  صور لاجمل مذيعات العالم >>>>شوفوا الفرق بنفسكم

## شمعة امل

*أول حاجه شوفوا أجمل مذيعة أوربية ....  

مذيعة فرنسية حصلت على جائزة أجمل مذيعة في العالم .... 


]شوفوا النعومة و البساطة في الميك آب .. 























ماشاء الله تبارك الله شفتوا الجمال الطبيعي الرباني .. 


يلا جه الوقت عشان تشوفوا أجمل مذيعة عربية ..



عشان تشوفوا الفرق مزبوط .. 






*

----------


## المتميزة

لا يوجد فرق اكيد  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## محمد العزام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> لا يوجد فرق اكيد


 
اما هو ما في فرق :SnipeR (83):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
لا هالكلام مش صحيح 

كلنا منعرف انه حليمة بولند بتحط 10 كيلو مكياج 

لكين في غيرها كثير مذيعات عربيات بجننو و ما بحطو مكياج كثير 

في ايمان ابو عياد مثلا على الجزيرة الميك اب يكاد يكون مختفي 

و مذيعات التلفزيون السوري كمان 

حليمة واحد من مليون فخطأ نعمم 
[/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

والله لاصير اتابع التلفزيون الفرنسي كل يوم 
صحيح انهم مزز :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> [align=center]
> لا هالكلام مش صحيح 
> 
> كلنا منعرف انه حليمة بولند بتحط 10 كيلو مكياج 
> 
> لكين في غيرها كثير مذيعات عربيات بجننو و ما بحطو مكياج كثير 
> 
> في ايمان ابو عياد مثلا على الجزيرة الميك اب يكاد يكون مختفي 
> 
> ...


اكيد في مذيعات عربيات ما بيحطوا ميك اب كتير متل حليمة بس حليمة هي اللي اخذت اللقب (اجمل مذيعة بالعالم العربي )  مشان هيك كان في هالمقارنة بينها وبين المذيعة الفرنسيه

----------


## شمعة امل

شكرا لكم على المرور العطر

----------


## The Gentle Man

الفرنسيات بجننو
عندهم جمال طبيعي 
كثير حلو
والمذيعات ما بعجبهن اشكالهن بصيرن يحطن ميك اب

----------


## دليلة

والله الواحد يكون بدو يتفرج برنامج ينسى ويضل يتفرج على المديعة

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## anoucha

و الله الفرق واضح بس شو بدنا نقووووووول

----------


## منيرة الظلام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## hamghw

ه لباب يبلا يؤب لاؤرلا رؤلا ؤرؤر لارلا ؤر  لارلالار

----------


## تيتو

الفرق واضح جداً المذيعة الأوروبية ( الفرنسية ) أجمل بمليون مرة بالمذيعة العربية

----------


## العالي عالي

*انا اصلاص مش عارف كيف حليمة بولندا اصبحت
ملكة جمال الاعلامين 
*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله في فرق كبير مثل بين السما والارض ما شاء الله ما أحلها المذيعة الفرنسية مثل اللعبة

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*والله في فرق بين السما والارض ..*
*بس مثلا مذيعات ال mbc حلوات وطبيعيات .. وخاصه مقدمه mbc في اسبوع كتير اموره ونعومه ..*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *والله في فرق بين السما والارض ..*
> *بس مثلا مذيعات ال mbc حلوات وطبيعيات .. وخاصه مقدمه mbc في اسبوع كتير اموره ونعومه ..*


لا والله ولا مذيعة عربية حلوة الا بالمكياج شوفي ما شاء الله الفرنسيات مش بس المذيعات

----------


## عاشق الصمت

شكراااا :
مادام كذا الوضع حاسمر عيوني على الشاشه انتضر هالمذيعه تجي ههههههههه :Icon29:

----------


## منيرة الظلام

يوجد فرق كبير لانو حليمة اوفر كتير بمكياجها وبلبسها

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

:SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## أجمل يا أجمل

سبحـان الله

                يسلموووو   عالعرض الطيب

                     لا حرمنا من جديدك

----------


## شذى الياسمين

شكرا عالموضوع ..

----------


## mylife079

:SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):

----------


## الوسادة

*هههههههههههههههههه شو هاد يا عمي الحلو حلو لو صحي من النوم بس المشكلة انو هادي يللي سمها حليمة مفكرة حالها حلوة هيك يعني شوفوها بدون مكياج 


صدقت هيفا حين قالت عالطبيعة كل شي احلى بس مو مع حليمة*

----------


## مهند ضيف الله

صور حلوة مووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت بتجنن على فكرة انا اردني مقيم بالجزائر و حابب اتعرف عليكي

----------


## شمعة امل

يسلموووووو على المرور العطر 

مهند انت منور الجزائر

----------


## han6ash

شكرا على المجهود الرائع ونتمنى الزيد من المواضيع الشيقة

----------


## تاج النساء

كتير في فرق

----------


## روح النسيم

اكيييييييييييييد فيه فرررق

----------


## السعودي33

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## بياض الثلج

:Bl (32):  :Bl (32):  :Bl (32):

----------


## wael278

thanks alot

----------


## RoMa91

وانا بشهد معك انه مااااا في فرق  :SnipeR (59): 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## لفلى

حلوه

----------


## ENG RUBA

حلو
 :SnipeR (31):  :Eh S(3):  :SnipeR (31):

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

طيب انا مو شايفه الصور؟؟؟

----------


## hesham beshir

الفرنسيات بجننو
عندهم جمال طبيعي

----------


## elgerbi

موضوع مميز :Eh S(7):

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]تم تعديل الصور لأنها ما كانت مبينة [/align]*

----------


## (dodo)

كانهم بيشبهو بعض

----------


## شذى البنفسج

حليمة طالعة شبح .. ومرة بلقاء قهرتني حلفت يمين انها مش عاملة ولا عملية تجميل ..
شكرا عالصور

----------

